
Ask HN: How do I find hacker news link to already submitted story? - andrewfromx
&quot;Snapchat Is Buying Bitstrips&quot; was just posted. But I can&#x27;t find the article. I tried: &quot;site:news.ycombinator.com snapchat is buying bitstrips&quot; on google.  Nothing. Is there a better search?
======
iSloth
There's a search bar at the bottom of the home page on hacker news?...

~~~
andrewfromx
ha! i'm blind, thank u

------
detaro
search box at the bottom of the page? Misses stuff that was _just_ posted
sometimes, because it takes a minute or so to show up, but otherwise works
well.

